# Ooo!! Ooo!! I just heard a little rumor about Mr. Lars!!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

That my little agility demon will be pictured in an article in Clean Run. For you guys who don't know...it's a national publication for agility. It's the one magazine people think of when they think of agility mags. I guess it's one of him wrapping a jump in mid air before he lands and will be in an article about hard landings. It's supposed come out in November or December.

Whoooo...I'm so psyched I can't even tell you. 

I'm one step closer to that Clean Run Cover. If we ever land that, I can die happy. :faint: LOL


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Very cool!
I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats! I'd be feeling on top of the world if I were you!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Oh I am!! When the issue comes out, I'll post of pic of his pic!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I cannot wait to see the pic!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations! 
I cannot wait to see the pic.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I have the pic itself. But I'll take a pic of it in the magazine when it comes. 










My friend Lesley took it and it's supposed to be in an article about hard landings. We call this the gumby photo. LOL That my friends is how a big dog wraps a jump.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! That is too cool! .......................................I love all this stuff!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Holy moly! Great shot of a great dog  Congrats on getting in the mag!!!! That's an awesome dream goal to be on the cover.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

That is a wild pic...looks like Lars has been sawed in half. LOL A little over a year ago...Lars didn't see the point of wrapping. If you couldn't jump in full out extension...there was no point of living! He clearly shows that in the picture to the left there. ROFL The pic for Clean Run was taken last year at the Wine Country Circuit and a very rare photo of Lars turning in the air. He typically would jump land hard and then turn. 

I'm so proud of him because he finally got the idea of wrapping (We also worked on that TONS) and last night in class, the whole course was nothing but wraps and we rocked it!!!


----------

